# Spot?



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Most interesting Paul and Eric - 
I notice one basic service provider charges a yearly sub of US$115
http://www.gpsoz.com.au/spot/spot_2.htm
A small price to pay for staying alive.....


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

Keep in mind that without an up to date subscription you have no coverage with the Spot. The service also relies on information being relayed from the US to rescue authorities here so there may be a longer time between activating the device and help arriving. It does have some bells and whistles but for my money I'd rather have the security of a PLB. Her's a link to another post re the Spot. There's a downloadable PBF file on the site that will give you more info. http://www.gpsoz.com.au/spot/index.htm


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I agree with Rose. If you're doing something really high risk, it may be a benefit to let loved ones/friends know where you are, to reassure them. But frankly, when you're doing that stuff, you are responsible for you, and most loved ones/friends think you're mad anyway, and just hope you'll come back in one piece. You can call them when you're back. And who cares anyway about your GPS track. They'll eventually find out if you're alive or otherwise. And if you're in deep sh*t in the middle of Bass Strait, that's what an EPIRB/PLB is all about.

And $100 annual subscription? IMO that Spot is not worth the (ongoing) money.

Trevor


----------

